# What are some good machinimas?



## CannonFodder (Jul 14, 2010)

Do any of you know any good machinimas on youtube?  Don't say the machinima channel on youtube, I already use that.  I also know about spriggs and the forecast, also don't suggest warden's fall.  I also watch roosterteeth's stuff.

I know there are good machinimas out there that don't get enough attention.


----------



## Joeyyy (Jul 14, 2010)

you already know red vs blue.

but thats all I got.


----------



## Zephirith (Jul 14, 2010)

Hm I know a lot of really great ones though you really can't beat Rooster teeth and their redvsblue it's my ultimate favorite!


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 14, 2010)

Zephirith said:


> Hm I know a lot of really great ones though you really can't beat Rooster teeth and their redvsblue it's my ultimate favorite!


 Well can you link the shows to me.


----------



## Willow (Jul 14, 2010)

From what I watched of it, Freeman's Mind was pretty good


----------



## Alstor (Jul 14, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> From what I watched of it, Freeman's Mind was pretty good


 Freeman's Mind is excellent. This would be my suggestion.


----------



## truthspeaker (Jul 14, 2010)

Monty fucking Oum. He is the machinima god come to bless us all with awesome.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jul 14, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Freeman's Mind is excellent. This would be my suggestion.


Freeman's Mind is unbelievable. You should check out Civil Protection, as well. It's by the same guy.


----------



## CtrlAltCorrupt (Jul 15, 2010)

Red vs. Blue takes a turn down serious route in the later seasons. If it works or not.....depends on what your tastes are. I personally feel the series got over-serious. 

But Freeman's mind and Shepard's mind are both really great, "Gman Squad" is also awesome. Kitty0706 releases good stuff too.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 15, 2010)

^Actually the serious turn in rvb didn't take the funny out of it, all it did was give it a actual plot.
Watch red vs blue revelation chapter 11, it is awesome and funny at the same time.

I'm watching freeman's mind right now.


----------



## Syradact (Jul 15, 2010)

[yt]OHxyZaZlaOs[/yt]

Pretty much this.


----------



## truthspeaker (Jul 15, 2010)

[video=youtube;SIy5Q3EB6ec]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SIy5Q3EB6ec[/video]

Fuck a plot.


----------



## Twylyght (Jul 15, 2010)

[yt]cJ99Lb8w9-4[/yt]
[yt]msmRwlg23Qc[/yt]
[yt]GumS77ctLf0[/yt]  
There are actually 5 parts to this ^, but I picked the one that made me laugh the most.  Oxhorn makes alot of WoW machinimas.


----------



## Taralack (Jul 15, 2010)

[yt]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=As8cmHb-aKU[/yt]

And pretty much what everyone linked.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks guys, I actually enjoy a couple of these.

On episode 19 of freeman's mind, will watch rest later.

You know on a related note when is the average person going to realize most of t.v. is utter crap and yet there are people who will make something for you to watch free on the internet just for pageviews?


----------



## Slyck (Jul 15, 2010)

Just take a screencap in gmod.


----------



## Twylyght (Jul 15, 2010)

[yt]L1nGBIGKnuU[/yt]
[yt]zd-ERk5-Ufs[/yt]


----------



## kyle19 (Jul 15, 2010)

I know you already mentions RVB, but I'm gonna post the fight scene from Season 8 for those who havent seen it.
[yt]Ke9wtbzGjCI[/yt]


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 15, 2010)

^Oh yeah that's the one.
The phrase, "Wow! Knocked the black right of ya!" is going to be remembered for a long time.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 16, 2010)

Wow I already watched all those machinimas, crap now I'm bored again.
At this rate I could get my own serious on machinima's youtube, "the machinima critique" or something like that.


----------



## Taralack (Jul 16, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> I know you already mentions RVB, but I'm gonna post the fight scene from Season 8 for those who havent seen it.
> [yt]Ke9wtbzGjCI[/yt]


 
Holy crap, that was amazing. It's been ages since I watched RvB, didn't know there were new episodes. 

I'm really curious how exactly they did that. x:


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 16, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> Holy crap, that was amazing. It's been ages since I watched RvB, didn't know there were new episodes.
> 
> I'm really curious how exactly they did that. x:


 What they probably did was have a whole bunch of camera angles and that, screencap it, then cgi of just the objects they needed for the fight scene and fill in the rest with the screencaps.  Which is probably why they got new employees.


----------



## Taralack (Jul 16, 2010)

I meant the animations, most notably the fight actions. I don't think Halo3 by itself is capable of those actions, so either they're licensed by Microsoft to animate it however they want, or they imported models into something like Unreal. I'm willing to bet it's the former, but I have no clue.


----------



## Prinnyworth (Jul 17, 2010)

[video=youtube;Ww0ecdhL6n8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ww0ecdhL6n8[/video]

This is an EXCELLENT machinima i happened upon today. The guy did an amazing job with this.


----------



## Ikrit (Jul 17, 2010)

4playerpodcast
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ixvh-8W1OS8
i think they are funny


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 17, 2010)

So any other good ones guys?


----------



## Twylyght (Jul 18, 2010)

Some of the Phoenix Wrong videos are funny.
[yt]lYPyOIaLdTU[/yt]
[yt]oJqgtfvZdsk[/yt]
[yt]vFldBVWFgWo[/yt]


----------



## Surgat (Jul 18, 2010)

The Gmod Idiot Box is usually pretty good. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t2eUUHkpvQA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ajw6AsYTW2o&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y2cxHYNMyyw&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t6Fpj-tmRiE


----------



## Willow (Jul 18, 2010)

Twylyght said:


> Some of the Phoenix Wrong videos are funny.
> [yt]lYPyOIaLdTU[/yt]


 This one is possibly my favorite 

You can find all of them on Newgrounds I believe

But then again, I'm not entirely sure if they count for machinma, they might though


----------



## Ames (Jul 19, 2010)

Civil Protection series, Freeman's mind, DIY1991's stuff, etc.

[yt]c1ey8EnVSiA[/yt]


----------



## Taralack (Jul 19, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> This one is possibly my favorite
> 
> You can find all of them on Newgrounds I believe
> 
> But then again, I'm not entirely sure if they count for machinma, they might though


 
http://phoenixwrong.evestraw.nl/


----------



## RainLyre (Jul 20, 2010)

[video=youtube;zgj3gywhqoc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zgj3gywhqoc[/video]
Kind of in the middle of the series, but who cares?
Working on #4 at the moment.


----------



## ArielMT (Jul 20, 2010)

Clear Skies - So far, two feature-length episodes made using EVE Online and the HL2 SDK, not Garry's Mod.







YT: Episode 1 Part 1 of 4: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=As8cmHb-aKU

YT: Episode 2 Part 1 of 7: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ym-qd5XlZAY


----------

